# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry layout

## Rodeo-Clown

Next on the reno list is my laundry.  It is a decent size so not looking to do much apart from tile and add more wall cabinets for storage. The dilemma is, I have a separate washer and dryer.  
Im looking for ideas on the best layout for.  My preference is to have these side by side but as you can see, this leaves very little for a sink (290mm). 
One option is to use a small above counter basin.
The other option is to stack the washer and dryer and have a larger basin, although, this will mean that the dryer partially covers the window which wouldnt
look too crash hot. 
Any of you seasoned renovators have any ideas  :Biggrin:

----------


## joynz

Where are you planning to put the extra wall cabinets?

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

A the moment, thinking of above the toilet, the wall to the left of where the void is. Open to ideas!

----------


## joynz

Will the basin just be for handwashing or might you need to soak laundry in it?  i.e. do you actually need a laundry tub?

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

Good question, for a while, I was going to go without a basin but given there is a toilet in there, it's wise to have somewhere to wash your hands. 
Do I need to soak laundry in it - nope. 
Do I need a place to fill a bucket, yes, and that can easily be done in the bathroom  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

If you have a front loader washing machine then you could put a bench along that whole wall and put your bucket on top of the bench (I have a great plastic soaking tub for this). 
In  my laundry, I'm thinking of putting a bench with inset sink and draining board  (just a cheapie from Ikea). This will  allow handwashing as the entry to the toilet is from the laundry, but the toilet room  is a bit small for a basin. 
If you put a bench the whole way across, also put a power point for the dryer under and over the bench.   Then, you can always change the dryer position easily, and won't need to attach it to the wall. 
It looks like you could fit a cupboard above the sink - and maybe a tall, thin cabinet to the left of the door. 
Otherwise, if you wanted to change the position of the entry door to the centre, you could layout the area slightly differently and get more storage  - but no point if you are basically OK with the current layout.

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

> If you have a front loader washing machine then you could put a bench along that whole wall and put your bucket on top of the bench (I have a great plastic soaking tub for this).

  Thanks joynz.  The washer is a front loader, so I am leaning towards having a bench along the wall with an above counter basin.  Only concern is how to fit the plumbing for the basin. Maybe separate the washer and dryer to the far end of each wall and centre the basin. So the 290mm void I have to play with is in the middle of the bench and the washer and dryer can connect into the trap for drainage. Not sure if I can make the plumbing fit if the sink is on the far left?

----------


## joynz

Where is the water connection currently?

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

Far left corner at the moment and drains into the stack in front of toilet.

----------


## toooldforthis

what happens if you turn the dryer 90deg and mount it on the adjacent wall? 
so it opens out facing the bench top 
depends on the door opening of yours (or buy another), left or right handed, but driers aren't usually as deep as they are wide

----------

